# Adopted a Syrian Hamster



## puck1021 (Feb 28, 2015)

I adopted an 8 month old Syrian Hamster the other day. I got her from my breeder friend after he got her back from her owner as he was starting to neglect her after she lost her pups. I decided to call her Koda. She's a variation of Silver Grey. Here are some photos of our play time


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 30, 2015)

She's very cute! I love the color. I hope to adopt a Syrian Hamster soon myself.


----------



## puck1021 (Feb 28, 2015)

GitaBooks said:


> She's very cute! I love the color. I hope to adopt a Syrian Hamster soon myself.


Thank you! She's a Heterozygous Silver Grey Umbrous  She's very sweet. I hope you do!  Good luck!


----------



## Taecia (Nov 10, 2015)

Brings back happy memories as a child for me. Koda is gorgeous


----------

